# They know they suck, so the turn to the animals



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay this is funny, so I am reading the NOAA weather blog, not sure why, they have been so off this year, at least for Chicago it incredible. Anyways i digress, If you read this blog someplace in the middle they have tossed out there million dollar tools and they now are bird watchers At least they know they need help, thats the first steep to correcting the problem 

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
1025 PM CST MON JAN 22 2007

DISCUSSION FOR AFTERNOON ZONES/GRIDS...
315 PM CST

ADVECT INTO THE REGION ON FRIDAY AND HELP BRING THE HIGH
TEMPERATURES ABOVE FREEZING...FOR PLACES AWAY FROM THE LAKE...FOR
THE FIRST TIME SINCE THE MIDDLE OF THE MONTH. THIS WARM SPELL WILL
ONLY LAST FOR A DAY THOUGH AS THE COLD FRONT DROPS THROUGH EARLY
SATURDAY AND THE BOTTOM STARTS TO DROP OUT. H85 TEMPS WILL DROP TO
ABOUT -20C ON MONDAY AND POSSIBLY LOWER ON TUESDAY...EVEN THOUGH
THIS IS OUTSIDE THE FORECAST PERIOD IT LOOKS LIKE THIS WILL BE THE
TREND FROM THE WEEKEND THROUGH NEXT WEEK. THE RADAR TODAY HAS
PICKED UP ON FLOCKS OF CANADIAN GEESE FINALLY HEADING SOUTH FOR THE
WINTER...SO CONFIDENCE IN THE LONG TERM FORECAST GOING COLDER IS
INCREASED A LITTLE BY THIS . AS THIS COLD FRONT AND INVERTED TROF COME THROUGH WITH THIS SYSTEM...THERE WILL BE A CHANCE FOR SOME FLURRIES AND MAYBE A SNOW SHOWER BUT DID NOT INCREASE POPS AT ALL DUE TO FACT THAT THE TIMING WITH THE FRONT COMING THROUGH HAS NOT VERY CONSISTENT SO FAR AND SOME OF THE MODELS ARE STARTING TO TREND EARLIER THAN PREVIOUSLY ANTICIPATED.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't know, Im just glad to see that we are basing are forecast off geese


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That shows real confidence in the equipment now doesn't it. And the geese don't all go south for the winter.So don't put all your geese eggs in one basket.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

So basically they may be predicting a storm and it could turn out to be a large flock of geese?? That is ridiculous Yet again another reason I dont like weather people:realmad:


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Geese Grease.Ca Ca*

Maybe in a round about way there saying don't LQQK up you might get a shower of Geese Grease(ca Ca) lol I think thats funny as Helllllllllllllllllll

Ray Grimes


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

The Noaa office here doesn't do that but they still can't forcast what the weather is going to do during the next hour.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

thermos;357303 said:


> So basically they may be predicting a storm and it could turn out to be a large flock of geese?? That is ridiculous Yet again another reason I dont like weather people:realmad:


Thats funny as hell


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I can get a more reliable forecast by flipping a coin, I don't think the weather men have been accurate all winter...and now we're basing forecasts on animals... ...! They're saying around 1" here in NJ tomorrow night, but of course, it'll go away as soon as tomorrow comes... ... ...go figure! Of course, I wouldn't be at all surprised if we end up with 2'...accurate forecasts...right!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Speaking of geese. The geese that hang around my pond finally took off about a week ago. . . whatever right? haha


----------

